# My skylight is leaking!



## Aaron_TransitVan (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry for the double thread, really want to get this done......

Mine is leaking when it rains very hard, not a major problem but annoying.

I am going to remove all the sealant and re-seal it when the next sunny weekend occurs......

Can sumone please advise me of the tools i will need to remove the exsisting sealer and the best sealant to use?

I go into Screwfix or Wickes and im faced with atleast 20 different sealers arghhhhhhhh, all of u who have fitted ure own Skylight to success, what did u use?

Than You greatly.............


----------



## Chrissy (Aug 4, 2009)

*Here's one*



Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Sorry for the double thread, really want to get this done......
> 
> Mine is leaking when it rains very hard, not a major problem but annoying.
> 
> ...



Have a look at ct-1 on the interenet Silicone Sealant, Silicone Adhesive, Adhesive Glue & Remove Silicone Sealant - Ct1 Ltd it's fab and you don't necessarily have to remove old stuff - you can also use when it's raining.  I got to know about this from another member and it works.

Hope this helps
Chrissy


----------



## jogguk (Aug 4, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Sorry for the double thread, really want to get this done......
> 
> Mine is leaking when it rains very hard, not a major problem but annoying.
> 
> ...




I presume from your username we are talking a Transit van The more info you give us the more accurate and speedy the advice Meanwhile I shall fondle my crystal balls

assuming  a std 400 x 400 opening vent and a  tranny roof.
Tranny roof is bit corrugated so you need something with good gap filling properties and remain flexible.  

Ordinary bathroom silicone sealer will do but it can break down and go mouldy when used outside, not my first choice. My preference would be a non setting mastic type (oil based) as used throughout the caravan industry.

Now someone will recommend SilkaFix to you  Yes, it is so good you will need a kango hammer to remove the vent if it still leaks. 

john


----------



## Mr B (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Aaron,
    I did two of the three on my Talbot Express Highwayman a couple of weekends back, I used SilkaFix 512 for caravans as jogguk has said in his post. Once I had removed the 30 odd screws that held each one in place they came off easy along with most of the old sealer that had gone hard. You will need a good arm to get the stuff out of the tube as it is a lot firmer than silicon but it has done a good job. It cost about £8 a tube, lots of suppliers on the web if you Google it.
regards,
Chris


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanx all.....................ordered sum Silkafix. Fingers crossed, ill let u know how i get on!

If it leaks, ill tear it off and get the old man too weld a plate there insted lololol


----------



## bikertec (Aug 4, 2009)

Your hoping for a nice day in england in summer are you mad.


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 4, 2009)

Chrissy said:


> Have a look at ct-1 on the interenet Silicone Sealant, Silicone Adhesive, Adhesive Glue & Remove Silicone Sealant - Ct1 Ltd it's fab and you don't necessarily have to remove old stuff - you can also use when it's raining.  I got to know about this from another member and it works.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Chrissy



R U sure you not on commission chris?


----------



## Mr B (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Aaran,
      While you have the sky light off check the wood around the opening, I needed to replace some of mine as it had rotted through being wet for some time. I used the tanninised timber that the roofers use.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Aug 6, 2009)

"While you have the sky light off check the wood around the opening, I needed to replace some of mine as it had rotted through being wet for some time."

I have thought about this but its gonna be to much of a big job. The interior is fully carpeted inside and would mean cutting certain parts of carpet out to replace the boards, and its insulated. I cant really be bothered with the hassle, i just want to stop the leaking so i dont get my bedding and laminate wet!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try creeping crack sealant from Towsure this is brill £ 4.75 or so worth a try
Hope this works

Alf


----------



## Mr B (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Aaron,
      I was refering to the wooden frame around the hole in the roof that the sky light fixes to.
regards,
Chris


----------



## l77 tuf (Aug 7, 2009)

why dont you just use the proper sealant like whats is round it now and what is round your windows/doors you can get it from any good caravan shop/dealer its like a roll of blue tack in a long strip trust me it wont leak then and it fills all the gaps you need we build vans and use this stuff on everything all mobilehome manufactures use it sealant is a temp job mate in times of need this stuff is the tackle you need


----------



## mickymoor (Aug 7, 2009)

whats this rolls of stuff called as im planning changing a rooflight on my van.
regards
mickymoor


----------



## l77 tuf (Aug 9, 2009)

its called window sealant strip i think towsure do it and all good caravan shops it comes in 3 diff thicknesses 1/2"  1"  2" dead easy to use


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanx for the input ive got two tubes of silcoflex, when its dry im gonna get up there.

Trouble is, i cant remove the skylight to re-seal underneath because the previous owner has put silicone all over the screws and fixings and i cant get the bits out to get to the heads!


----------

